# looking for opinions



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

What do you think of this start up equipment???


*As you may already know, Pressure Washer Products offers customized roof cleaning systems. If you would like a jump start package, you can consider the following list of items:**
*

*Bare Minimum Roof Cleaning Start-Up for **$319.95**
**by Pressure Washer Products*


1 x D5850-101E DELAVAN PUMP 5 GPM 12VDC W/ LEAD WIRES VITON VALVES SANTOPRENE DIAPHRAGM 1/2" FPT PORTS SELF PRIMING UP TO 14' 60 PSI 5850-101E
$115.00 

1x KR10-200 5/8" RED KURI TEC HOSE 200 FT 
$138.00

2x CB10-08 CRIMPED BRASS COLLAR 5/8" HB X 1/2" MPT 
$14.00

1x AG16TF08-S 12' X 1" CLEAR AG HOSE W/ SLOTTED PVC FILTER X 1/2"
BRASS MPT AND CRIMPED BRASS FERRULE 55 GAL DRUM OR SMALL TANK
$32.00

1x BV08RB-2V BALL VALVE FULL PORT 1/2" FPT SCH 80 W/ VITON SEATS
$17.00

1x 3626 1/4 MEG 0040 WASHJET SPRAY NOZZLE: *FREE*

1x SS1550 1/4 MEG 1550 WASHJET SPRAY: *FREE**
*
1x SS4050 1/4 MEG 4050 WASHJET SPRAY 
$3.75

We are grateful for our RCIA family.
Please email or give us a call for more options such as hose reels, gun and ball valve applicator assemblies, poly cam-loks, General Pump stainless steel quick connects, hose type and color, fittings to make your life easier, spare parts, whip hoses, 3 way ball valves before and/or after the pump, custom pump mounts and hose reel mounts, chemicals such as our SH friendly fragrances and surfactants and add on equipment such as a belt driven pressure washer and surface cleaner. 

​


----------



## Slopmeyer (Aug 2, 2009)

941owassard said:


> What do you think of this start up equipment???
> 
> 
> *As you may already know, Pressure Washer Products offers customized roof cleaning systems. If you would like a jump start package, you can consider the following list of items:**
> ...


Waiting on Pressure Pros to chime in.


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I would call Bob from pressureTek.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm no expert but it appears to be the perfect set up for a bare minimum job.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

It really depends on how long you are willing to wait to start making money.. I called Bob and got the Fatboy Bandit set up with the 7gpm Pump. Works great.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Everything you need to get started except for a reel and accumulator tank. I personally would spend the extra money for the 8 gpm pump, its very worth it.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

I know this topic is beaten to death BUT.

IMO <- big words in the hose debates...but what do I know after 10 years cleaning roofs?

5/8 is very heavy and a pita to drag around properties, especially up on a roof.

Get a 1/2 inch hose with the pump ken suggested.

We used a 5gp flojet on a 1/2 inch hose for years. We upgraded to a 5/8 and my helpers hated it, said the extra flow is not worth it.

We have 1/2 inch spiralite ag hose, light and fast and flows very well.

Use the 5/8 or bigger hoses for your garden hose. The extra flow is better with the water (plants,plants plants) and the groundman is not as mobile as the chem sprayer. Put a witches hat cone nozzle on the 5/8 garden hose and she will spray like crazy (25-30 feet high).

That is a fast set up IMO utilizing flow where you need it and having more water flowing than chem is never a bad thing.

hope I helped you decision

Thomas


----------

